# Frog on Frog Action - Naughty Pics - WARNING



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, when we had out our Red Eye Tree Frogs out for eating the male has latched on to the female and was croaking ferociously while the female kept stuffing her face full of woodroaches lol.
They have been 'stuck' together in this cuddle since last night. He ain't letting go!


Teni and Ad


----------



## dellywatts (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahaha! Naughtly little froggies! You guys must have a heap of animals, I always see so threads but with a different animal every time  Lucky you!


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 6, 2006)

awww, how romantic


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah...next time we're lighting candles and playing music lol. Young Frog Love!

Teni


----------

